# Need Advice On How To Wire A Dishwasher



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

I am replacing an old dishwasher with a new one. The new ones states to hook the black wire to black, white to white and bare to ground screw.
The problem is, the wiring to the old dishwasher was red, black and white. I don't know what to do with the red wire?

View attachment 466394


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

first move is put a volt meter on there and see what you have...


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

I agree, usually that setup is 220v.

Check across the white and black to see if you have 120v. Then check across the white and red to see if you have 120v. Then check across the red and black to see if you have 220v

If that is the case then you can either use black and white or red and white for your 120v power. Cap off the extra lead inside the electrical box of the DW.


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

Along with the good advice above, where was the red wire previously connected?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

I got a nickel that says the red wire is a ground wire.


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

There is a ground wire there, why would you think the red is being used as a ground?
Have never come across a 3 conductor wire to a dishwasher before.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

It looks like a separate wire.... it could be feeding something else, and they used the dw as a junction box.


----------



## nickelec (Jul 8, 2018)

Put all 4 together see what happens. J/k obviously don't do that the old one was either 220 or one wire was a spare like others have suggested put a voltmeter on it and see what's on it and then let us know

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

SuperiorHIP said:


> There is a ground wire there, why would you think the red is being used as a ground?....


 'Cuz the red isn't part of the cable assembly.





SuperiorHIP said:


> ....Have never come across a 3 conductor wire to a dishwasher before.



And you still haven't.


----------



## mstrat (Jul 10, 2013)

I'd guess the red is either live with another breaker or the whole thing is connected to a 220v breaker...so...first question would be how'd you turn off the power? was the breaker a double pull tied together or just a single 110v? Getting out a meter is the best advice...or...call someone who knows what they're doing and looking at if you're not comfortable/sure of it...or...call 9-1-1 and be ready to hit send on your phone?


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Tony, are you playing us here? What was connected before, and were all the wires connected? Got a pic?

If there's access below, how about replacing that mess?


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

480sparky said:


> 'Cuz the red isn't part of the cable assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't look that close. Yep, separate wire.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

I do like the asbestos backed flooring though


----------



## SuperiorHIP (Aug 15, 2010)

480sparky said:


> 'Cuz the red isn't part of the cable assembly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, I didn't zoom on it.


----------



## tonyc56 (Nov 9, 2008)

Update....i put a meter across the red wire and nuetral got no reading.
Have no idea what that red wire was used for?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

good eye. where is that red wire coming from? looks like it's wrapped around the romex.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

My guess is it's used to either ground another circuit or feed power to it.


----------



## Jay hole (Nov 12, 2013)

Possibly feeding the disposer.....


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

This is why you pay attention to how it was connected before, I take pics beforehand if there's anything abnormal.

Since it's red I would assume it brings power elsewhere and I hate assuming.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

avenge said:


> This is why you pay attention to how it was connected before, .....


That's assuming you took it apart in the first place. Sometimes, it's that way when you first arrive.


----------

